# Making Patterns For Weaving



## ellisredfish

Ok I will start another topic...weaving. Noel, on the other topic, I am on page 3. Since I am now retired and have more time than sence or cents, I have taken up weaving little fishes on fishing rods. That is something I have wanted to do since I first saw T-Buds' rods at a fishing show. I have made a few weaves but am a long way from being satisfied with my work. However, I also enjoy making patterns to weave. Jim Upton, the Dragon Master, turned me on to a program called PCStich which is much like Paint but easier for me to work with. I scan a picture to my documents then import it to PCStich and make my color weave pattern. I have a Wonder Weaver to hold the threads and have been getting some help from Upton the inventor of the WW. I probably will be up another hour looking for a good picture of a fly to make a pattern for a 7 wt. that I am working on. Anybody else doing weaves?


----------



## SurfRunner

Ellis, I have done a few weaves. Only one being multi colored. I built a small jig using combs to keep my threads seperate and organized. I got this from one of the old Rodcrafters journals. I really don't do it enough to be in tune to it.

I make my own by free hand drawing. However, the last one I did was a shark tooth which was in Paint. I will probably start doin it like this from now on. I would probably puurchase a wonder weaver and pcstitch if I did more weaving, but I don't build enough rods to justify the purchases.........maybe when I retire.


----------



## ellisredfish

Andy,
Here is a picture of a loom that a friend of mine gave me. You might have seen Bill Fisk doing weaves at the boat and fishing shows. Bill passed away this past summer. He was a great guy to be around and he helped me a lot in rod building. This loom is made from two circle shaped pieces of styrofoam, slits cut for thread and numbered. You can glue a plastic spoon handle or popsicle stick in the middle hole to fit into the reel seat and hold the loom steady. On the other end, insert a cork ring with a hole to fit the blank. I used this loom until I got the WW.


----------



## SurfRunner

I have seen Bill and his jig at the boat show. I never knew him though. It is sad to hear of his passing - he did great work!

Thanks for sharing the pic of the styrofoam jig. I was thinking about trying that. That is a great idea. I especially like the cork ring adapters. I was thinking about seeing if a section of swim noodle would work.


----------



## patfatdaddy

*Weaves*

I have been doing weaves for a couple of years. I made my own jig out of some plexiglass. I use rubber core lead weights that are numbered to keep my threads organized. It is the same system that T-Bud used. Of course T-Bud was a master ar it and I still have a lot to learn. 
I will try to post a picture of my jig Tomorrow.
patfatdaddy


----------



## RaiderRed

*Jigs*

For the beginning weaver, what type of simple jig would you recommend? I have seen pics in the past of simple jigs made of hair combs. I have had recent requests of weaving the angler's initials on the rod.

PatFatDaddy - the rods are in decent shape. I'll be rewrapping them in the near future for kingfish kayak and shark kayak rods.


----------



## ellisredfish

For doing initials, the simplest way is to use double stick tape or carpet tape. Depending on the number of threads in your weave make every fifth thread longer to keep track of the threads.


----------

